# Vaping in thailand



## morras (9/12/17)

howzit all

Fortunate enoughf to be going to thailand for 10 days next year april ...

Problem is i hear vaping is banned ? Is this true ?

Annyone been the latley ?


----------



## franshorn (9/12/17)

Following this...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/12/17)

https://www.google.co.za/amp/www.te...-face-prison-vaping-Thailand-ecigarettes/amp/

By the looks of it, it’s considered illegal as of Aug, doubt it has changed but rather be safe than facing time in the chookie


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/12/17)

https://www.thailandvapers.com/thre...t-legal-fined-for-possessing-vape-gear.16359/

I'm also heading there in December and suddenly I have no idea what I'm going to do. I wasn't aware of this before so I planned on taking my normal gear with me.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/12/17)

Yup its banned - it was the worst news of 2017 in the Vaping Scene. I really have no advice here, other than - don't try sneak a fast one in Thailand, you will end up in a black hole for years. You might need to look into HNB, not sure if this falls under the vaping law in Thailand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/12/17)

Nicotine gum and patches @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (11/12/17)

We visited Thailand in October this year. Took our devices and juice with us and had no problems. That being said we did the following...

Device & Juice in main luggage, batteries in our carry on luggage. We also had a smaller (non-removable battery) devices and a small amount of juice in our carry on luggage. We used the smaller devices at the airports (Singapore, Koh Samui) without any problems. We just vaped in smoking areas. I believe that most of the horror stories are where people vaped in non-smoking areas. Also keep the vaping stealthy.

A friend of mine went to Thailand via Phuket (same time as us) and had to pay a 1000 baht fine, but could keep his device.
(non official fine so it sounded more like a bribe).

I would reckon keeping your batteries in your hand luggage and the rest in your main luggage, would be fine. And always stealth vape in smoking areas only.


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/12/17)

haruspex said:


> We visited Thailand in October this year. Took our devices and juice with us and had no problems. That being said we did the following...
> 
> Device & Juice in main luggage, batteries in our carry on luggage. We also had a smaller (non-removable battery) devices and a small amount of juice in our carry on luggage. We used the smaller devices at the airports (Singapore, Koh Samui) without any problems. We just vaped in smoking areas. I believe that most of the horror stories are where people vaped in non-smoking areas. Also keep the vaping stealthy.
> 
> ...


So if I go to a bar or the beach I basically can't use my device?


----------



## haruspex (11/12/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> So if I go to a bar or the beach I basically can't use my device?


Generally the bars and beaches are considered 'smoking areas'. We kept to stealth vaping just for safety when visiting bars and beaches.


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

See my thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/ 
Perhaps you'd like to post there if you've had personal experience - of a Thai prison.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Nicotine gum and patches @Snape of Vape



Yep! Nicorette to the rescue! Chew the cud!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum) got me off stinkies 3 years ago and now it's my back-up for when I may not vape, or if there's a power cut and I can't recharge. It's available in 2mg and 4mg nic and 3 flavours: Fresh Mint (refreshing), Fruit and Regular. The Regular is absolutely AWFUL! I buy the 105-piece packets, but smaller ones (I can't remember how many in a box) are available if you want to do a test-drive! 

It's available at Clicks & DisChem. If you're going to need it while travelling, I suggest you buy now as they often run out of stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (11/12/17)

Eish - all of a sudden i am not looking forward to this trip as much as before !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

A mate of mine flew to Thailand tonight... will ask him for a vape status update!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A mate of mine flew to Thailand tonight... will ask him for a vape status update!



@Rob Fisher Would you mind posting it under Thailand in th thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/
as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A mate of mine flew to Thailand tonight... will ask him for a vape status update!



@Rob Fisher Would you mind posting it under Thailand in th thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/
as well?


----------



## haruspex (11/12/17)

@Hooked great work and thank you for gathering all that information. Just giving you all my personal experience with vaping in Thailand. And I can assure you that I did not end up in a Thai prison. Always a risk though... Perhaps you can share your trip to Thailand?

Forgot to mention that in my research it was mentioned that Bangkok is the riskiest place to vape. I did not go to Bangkok. We just toured the islands which seem to be more lenient with vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

haruspex said:


> @Hooked great work and thank you for gathering all that information. Just giving you all my personal experience with vaping in Thailand. And I can assure you that I did not end up in a Thai prison. Always a risk though... Perhaps you can share your trip to Thailand?
> 
> Forgot to mention that in my research it was mentioned that Bangkok is the riskiest place to vape. I did not go to Bangkok. We just toured the islands which seem to be more lenient with vaping.



@haruspex I've never been to Thailand lol


----------



## DanielSLP (11/12/17)

I flew to Thailand in September. I left my gear at home, I don't do well in prison. 

That being said there were a handful of people I saw vaping. Most had a cheaper device. The locals that I saw vaping had devices that they such in from Malaysia.

Remember, unless you are Thai, you are a minority in the country and will get treated as such. Thai police can be very aggressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A mate of mine flew to Thailand tonight... will ask him for a vape status update!


Hey @Rob Fisher any update from your friend? Flying out tonight


----------



## Ripstorm (21/12/17)

I was actually arrested in Bangkok for vaping back in April. They tried to get some money out of me, but eventually they let me go. Vaping was still a grey area back then, but it wasn't illegal (yet)


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher any update from your friend? Flying out tonight



He got back yesterday... haven't chatted to him yet... but based on some first hand stories I won't be going to Thailand again! I will report back once I have chatted to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/12/17)

Ripstorm said:


> I was actually arrested in Bangkok for vaping back in April. They tried to get some money out of me, but eventually they let me go. Vaping was still a grey area back then, but it wasn't illegal (yet)


Well this is a bit unsettling, seeing as my flight is in a few hours.
I'm not going to Bangkok though and plan to only vape in the hotels.
I honestly can't decide if it's worth it to take it with me in my check in bag.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Well this is a bit unsettling, seeing as my flight is in a few hours.
> I'm not going to Bangkok though and plan to only vape in the hotels.
> I honestly can't decide if it's worth it to take it with me in my check in bag.



If I do go I will take vape gear... maybe not my expensive stuff but I would certainly take something...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Well this is a bit unsettling, seeing as my flight is in a few hours.
> I'm not going to Bangkok though and plan to only vape in the hotels.
> I honestly can't decide if it's worth it to take it with me in my check in bag.



But my mate certainly took his kit with him and had no issues.


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Well this is a bit unsettling, seeing as my flight is in a few hours.
> I'm not going to Bangkok though and plan to only vape in the hotels.
> I honestly can't decide if it's worth it to take it with me in my check in bag.


I would personally take something "disposable" in my carry-on, and just do your best to declare it on your way over, possibly even stopping in at customs as you land.

A Thai prison would not be a nice way to spend Christmas day.


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I do go I will take vape gear... maybe not my expensive stuff but I would certainly take something...


My thoughts too. Take the penguin in check in bag, perhaps an old ego style for the stop over. Thanks for the feedback Rob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/crime/1376691/police-deny-hurting-net-idol-caught-with-e-cigarette

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

https://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topi...-dealers-as-thai-media-says-it-causes-cancer/


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

Grimm Green talks about vaping in Thailand at 21:40


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)

morras said:


> howzit all
> 
> Fortunate enoughf to be going to thailand for 10 days next year april ...
> 
> ...



@morras 
The following is from my thread 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114
*
THAILAND - 15 Aug. 2017

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...arettes-use-bangkok-holidays-uk-a7893981.html*

In November 2014, Thailand approved legislation outlawing the import of e-cigarettes into the country. This has since been expanded to the export as well as sale of e-smoking devices and equipment. Although it is common to see people vaping in Thailand offenders are technically breaking the law as possession is illegal.


*https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/thailand/local-laws-and-customs
Undated*

"You can’t bring vaporisers (like e-cigarettes and e-baraku) or refills into Thailand. These items are likely to be confiscated and you could be fined or sent to prison for up to 10 years if convicted. The sale or supply of e-cigarettes and similar devices is also banned and you could face a heavy fine or up to 5 years imprisonment if found guilty. Several British Nationals have been arrested for possession of vaporisers and e-cigarettes."


----------



## RayDeny (21/12/17)

I have not been yet but was told by a work mate that he takes no vaping gear with him as they can be quite ruthless at customs but two blocks out of the terminal there is a Vape shop.

Will be going early next year as we have two aircraft there so will find out first hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/12/17)

RayDeny said:


> I have not been yet but was told by a work mate that he takes no vaping gear with him as they can be quite ruthless at customs but two blocks out of the terminal there is a Vape shop.
> 
> Will be going early next year as we have two aircraft there so will find out first hand.



@RayDeny A British woman is on Death Row in a Thai prison for bringing drugs into the country. Hope they don't re-define vaping as drugs. Just saying ... Let us know if all goes well. If we don't hear from you ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/17)

My mate just returned from a holiday in Thailand and there is no question that Thailand is not for vapers... there are big signs in the airport saying electronic cigarettes are not allowed. So Thailand is off my list of places to visit again. They can kiss my ass! Smokers everywhere and ecigs not allowed! How bloody moronic!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/1/18)

I'm back, made it. I saw very few others who used ecigs around Thailand, although I only spent 1 day in mainland, rest on the islands. I mostly vaped at the hotel and in bars that seemed ok. Used my penguin which is quite small and stealthy. Strange thing was, on my flight from Samui to Phuket, the lady asked to remove all batteries etc (including ecigs) from our luggage and put it in our hand luggage, so I complied, and asked her about the ecig, she just said, yes put it in your hand luggage. Also, penguin was in my backpack as hand luggage through security etc. 

I am however not convinced that it's 100% safe to walk around the and just vape wherever you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My mate just returned from a holiday in Thailand and there is no question that Thailand is not for vapers... there are big signs in the airport saying electronic cigarettes are not allowed. So Thailand is off my list of places to visit again. They can kiss my ass! Smokers everywhere and ecigs not allowed! How bloody moronic!


I agree on this @Rob Fisher - Thailand can go suck my d, im not visiting it. Was planning to go this year - but my money will go elsewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/18)

@morras i was in Thailand in september and had this same conversation and questions.
Vaping is banned in Thailand.
However, i packed 1 mod and tank and about 10 bottles of 50ml juice. some cotton and tweezers just in case.
I vaped at the hotels. sat outside the room and vaped. At the hotels where i wasnt on the ground floor i sat on the balcony and vaped.
this is what you need to do.
seperate your mod and tank/rda and pack it in your carry on luggage. i kept a set of batteries in a hard case(this is required. must be transported safely) in my carry on and a 50ml juice.
i packed 9 x 50ml bottles in my check in luggage along with 2 sets of batteries each in its own hard case.
key with juice is to not have bottles bigger than 50ml.
no vaping at the airports.
I had no issues at all carrying my vape gear and wasnt stopped once.

i did see 1 person vaping inside his shop in Phuket but nowhere else.
koh samui i saw another cape town fellow on the balcony next to mine vaping away same as me. when i see the police do their ritualistic morning patrol over the hotel premises i just stopped vaping and conitnued when he was gone. no staff ever told i couldnt do it.
Bangkok i saw a guy vaping on the streets. but again only one.

mostly i think vaping isnt very big that side and you wont find a vape shop anywhere so dont bank on buying anything there.

hope this helps bud...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/8/22)

Hi All

Going to Thailand this year. Has the view on vaping changed over the years?


----------



## thesandeep (17/8/22)

While electronic cigarettes, or e-cigarettes, are used around the world to help people quit smoking, visitors to Thailand should be aware that these devices are illegal in Thailand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sim987 (3/11/22)

In Thailand, Vapes are cheaper.


----------

